# Politics and News > World Affairs >  The Punjab Rape Festival In India Begins This Week

## garyo

Are you shiting me?

Punjab, INDIA  Men in India are already beginning to celebrate as the annual Punjab Rape Festival is just days away. Every non-married girl age 7-16 will have the chance to flee to safety or get raped.

 Madhuban Ahluwalia who heads up the annual festival told reporters why the event is so important. This is a long time tradition in Punjab dating  back thousands of years, says Ahluwalia. We rape the evil demons out  of the girls, otherwise they will cheat on us and we will be forced to  kill them. So it is win-win for everyone.



http://superofficialnews.com/the-pun...#comment-16797

----------


## Guest

I wish the rape festival included men raping each other.

----------


## Gemini

> I wish the rape festival included men raping each other.


Perhaps a castration festival should follow the rape festival.  But only for those who participate in the rape festival.

Update:

And a dismemberment festival too.

----------


## The XL

What the fuck?

----------


## The XL

> Are you shiting me?
> 
> Punjab, INDIA — Men in India are already beginning to celebrate as the annual Punjab Rape Festival is just days away. Every non-married girl age 7-16 will have the chance to flee to safety or get raped.
> 
>  Madhuban Ahluwalia who heads up the annual festival told reporters why the event is so important. “This is a long time tradition in Punjab dating  back thousands of years,” says Ahluwalia.* “We rape the evil demons out  of the girls, otherwise they will cheat on us and we will be forced to  kill them. So it is win-win for everyone.”
> *
> 
> 
> http://superofficialnews.com/the-pun...#comment-16797


Okay, I had to laugh at that line.  Lmfao.

----------


## lostbeyond

Now we can understand why Indians are so eager to abort female fetuses. 

(Also, don't the western Gypsies originate in Punjab?)

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Guest

And we're giving these people our jobs.  Awesome!

----------


## Cap

Yinz guys realize this is a parody site, right?

But it has potential:

----------


## lostbeyond

> Yinz guys realize this is a parody site, right?
> 
> But it has potential:


WHAHAHA This picture gotta be quoted. WHAHAHAHA Also, rape me, I will not resist. WHAHAHAHA  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Canadianeye

> Are you shiting me?
> 
> Punjab, INDIA  Men in India are already beginning to celebrate as the annual Punjab Rape Festival is just days away. Every non-married girl age 7-16 will have the chance to flee to safety or get raped.
> 
>  Madhuban Ahluwalia who heads up the annual festival told reporters why the event is so important. This is a long time tradition in Punjab dating  back thousands of years, says Ahluwalia. We rape the evil demons out  of the girls, otherwise they will cheat on us and we will be forced to  kill them. So it is win-win for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> http://superofficialnews.com/the-pun...#comment-16797


If nothing else, it will bring awareness. It was just the end of last year that the girl was raped in India on a bus and I believe that has led to some legislative changes in region.

That story will tweak this story....and some good mileage could be obtained if the media do their jobs.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Lol, that story is worthy of The Onion, truly. 

"It's a win-win for everyone!"

----------


## patrickt

The gullibility of some people is incredible. The annual rape festival in the U.S. just ended. It's called Spring Break.

----------

Cap (04-05-2013)

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> Are you shiting me?
> 
> Punjab, INDIA  Men in India are already beginning to celebrate as the annual Punjab Rape Festival is just days away. Every non-married girl age 7-16 will have the chance to flee to safety or get raped.
> 
> Madhuban Ahluwalia who heads up the annual festival told reporters why the event is so important. This is a long time tradition in Punjab dating back thousands of years, says Ahluwalia. We rape the evil demons out of the girls, otherwise they will cheat on us and we will be forced to kill them. So it is win-win for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> http://superofficialnews.com/the-pun...#comment-16797



...let me analyze this...homosexuality happens in nature therefore it's natural and good...rape happens in nature but it's unatural and not good...so how do we "village idiots" know which acitivity that happens in nature is good and which one is bad?...is there an "Idiot's guide To Understanding Double Talk" that I can purchase?...I'm not pro-rape by any means, I'm just confused about the "well it happens in nature" justification for homosexuality, but not for say, polygamy...

----------


## Cap

> ...let me analyze this...homosexuality happens in nature therefore it's natural and good...rape happens in nature but it's unatural and not good...so how do we "village idiots" know which acitivity that happens in nature is good and which one is bad?...is there an "Idiot's guide To Understanding Double Talk" that I can purchase?...I'm not pro-rape by any means, I'm just confused about the "well it happens in nature" justification for homosexuality, but not for say, polygamy...


It's called "judgment".

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> It's called "judgment".



...you mean personal bias?...

----------


## Cap

> ...you mean personal bias?...


So how's the NASCAR season going?

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> So how's the NASCAR season going?



...I don't know, how YO MTV RAPS going?...

----------


## Cap

> ...I don't know, how YO MTV RAPS going?...


That was like so 20 years ago.

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> That was like so 20 years ago.



...my bad, I'm sorry they cancelled your show...let me see here, dolphins are the closest animal in intelligence to human and they are also used as an example for homosexuality in nature...you follow me?...well, one of the nasty things about dolphins is the males group up (like the punjabi) and go on a mass rape spree, raping every female they can find regardless of their age...see how that directly parallels this story?...I just find it odd that people use "it happens in nature" when it only suites their agenda...

----------


## teeceetx

I'm thinking I might not mind if she raped me.  Is that wrong?

----------


## munishk

> Are you shiting me?
> 
> Punjab, INDIA  Men in India are already beginning to celebrate as the annual Punjab Rape Festival is just days away. Every non-married girl age 7-16 will have the chance to flee to safety or get raped.
> 
>  Madhuban Ahluwalia who heads up the annual festival told reporters why the event is so important. This is a long time tradition in Punjab dating  back thousands of years, says Ahluwalia. We rape the evil demons out  of the girls, otherwise they will cheat on us and we will be forced to  kill them. So it is win-win for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> http://superofficialnews.com/the-pun...#comment-16797


Hi,

I am from Punjab India. Please there is nothing true here, please do not donate to anyone on seeing these type of news. If someone does not believe me, then please check any online newspaper of Punjab (there are lot) or any other source of news. 
This is all false propoganda and please do not fall for these false news.

Thanks

----------


## patrickt

Taking a page from President Obama's book, I'll apologize to Munishk for the offensive thread. But, Munishk, it did have value. If you read through the thread you find a number of liberal nitwits who bought it at face value so in the future you can simply take anything they post with a huge grain of salt. There was at least one other that was just a jealous response about jobs moving to India.

So, please accept my apology for GaryO, Munishk.

----------


## Trinnity

> Hi,
> 
> I am from Punjab India. Please there is nothing true here, please do not donate to anyone on seeing these type of news. If someone does not believe me, then please check any online newspaper of Punjab (there are lot) or any other source of news. 
> This is all false propoganda and please do not fall for these false news.
> 
> Thanks


I also apologize to @munishk for the article and the thread posting about this. It was a very sick joke from a " Leftist liberal" leaning magazine, and I think garyo was joking about the original article as an insult to Muslims since we Americans are very wary of Muslims and their take-over-the-world agenda. But then, I'm speaking for myself and not for garyo.

I will tell you straight up, I have a great dislike for Muslims in general for several reasons. 



http://iori-komei.deviantart.com/art...ndia-325151045

----------


## DonGlock26

> Are you shiting me?
> 
> Punjab, INDIA  Men in India are already beginning to celebrate as the annual Punjab Rape Festival is just days away. Every non-married girl age 7-16 will have the chance to flee to safety or get raped.
> 
>  Madhuban Ahluwalia who heads up the annual festival told reporters why the event is so important. This is a long time tradition in Punjab dating  back thousands of years, says Ahluwalia. We rape the evil demons out  of the girls, otherwise they will cheat on us and we will be forced to  kill them. So it is win-win for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> http://superofficialnews.com/the-pun...#comment-16797



Hmmmm.......




> "Whatever happens we have got 
> 
> the Maxim gun and they have not" 
> 
> -Hilaire Belloc



_

----------

